# Prop Building Shop- new poem



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Prop Building Shop.....BY:KPRIMM

This is a new one going into book three, I think it really fits everyone here.
Hope you all like it


My basement is in disarray
I can't even find my wrench
PVC lies everywhere
I'm building A new fence

Zombies in the corner
And bluckys on the floor
There's only one small cow path
Through the clutter from the door

I have stuff nearly everywhere
But I just can't seem to stop
I'm building my creations
In my own prop building shop

Masks hang from the ceiling
In A row they hang from twine
A box of wiper motors on the shelf
I'll use them all in time

Bags of costumes, LED's
And nuts and bolts galore
No matter how much I get built
I've got to build some more

I have stuff nearly everywhere
But I just can't seem to stop
I'm building my creations
In my own prop building shop

I work my fingers to the bone
There's just so much to do
I've got to get it done in time
To Halloween be true

My folder tells me what to build
My timeline sets my pace
No matter what the speed I go
I'm always in A race

I have stuff nearly everywhere
But I just can't seem to stop
I'm building my creations
In my own prop building shop

I wake up early, stay up late
I'm tired all the time
I've got to bring them all to life
The creatures in my mind

You don't have to understand me
Probably couldn't if you tried
But I'll stay true to Halloween
Until the day I die


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, K, you're definitely spot on with this ode to prop builders everywhere


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

very true poem...great job.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, good job! I didn't know that you had been to my house!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, you nailed it! I am printing this out and hanging it in my craft den.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This rings so true. nice work.


----------

